# bildmaterial



## schneekind (2. April 2001)

Wenn ihr irgendwas in Photoshop machen wollt, braucht ihr doch sicher öfters mal ein paar Fotos von irgendwelchen Gegenständen, Personen etc. Kennt ihr gute Seiten, mit kostenlosen Fotos?


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. April 2001)

*Hatten wir schonmal ....*

Hier mein Favorit : http://www.zefa.net

Allerdings muss man eine Firma angeben, für die 
man arbeitet.

Gib einfach an, du seist Student für Mediendesign,
oder versuch es mit einer Fakefirma, die meisten
akkzeptieren daß.


Die liefern schnell und die Qualität der Photos
ist wirklich gut. Ich habe mir alle Kataloge
und ausserdem noch 2 CD's geholt. Spitze !

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## schneekind (4. April 2001)

*dank*

besten dank!


----------



## corsanostra (5. April 2001)

*hier auch noch....*

Habe zwar noch nicht nachgesehen, aber ich denke du bekommst da auch was:

http://www.fotos.de/show_kat.cfm?katid=14&katname=Bildarchive

mfg
corsanostra


----------



## schneekind (5. April 2001)

besten dank nochmal! die seite ist wirklich klasse!
ich finde ihr solltet hier noch eine linksrubtik machen über fotoarchive.


----------



## Saesh (7. April 2001)

hier noch ein paar links meinerseits:

http://www.freeimages.co.uk/ 
http://www.freefoto.com/ 
http://www.best5.net/animal/ 
http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/graphics/photos/

thx @mnemonic1


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (7. April 2001)

Danke für eure Beiträge, wir haben ne neue Kategorie bei den Link-Empfehlungen hinzugefügt. Schaut auch mal auf http://www.bildarchiv.com , dort gibt's auch ein paar nette Grafiken


----------

